# [BJJ] Colors of gis?



## Jonathan (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey all-

I think I might already know the answer, but wanted to hear from people actually in the know.

Is there any understood significance in different colors of gis?  Is it just an individual preference/style thing?  Are there understood 'rules' as to when/where non-white gis may be worn?  Am I mistaken in thinking that in tournaments, generally, only white gis may be worn (though with patches/logos from your school)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Omar B (Nov 7, 2007)

I never got the uniforms with the weird colors either.  I'm all about the classic white gi or dobuk, even when I was advanced enough to wear black pants with the white top I didnt.  But then I'm the guy who only uses the dobuk with the school patches and all that for tournaments, in class, try getting me to wear that ... no sir, just the white one.


----------



## JWLuiza (Nov 7, 2007)

Omar B said:


> I never got the uniforms with the weird colors either.  I'm all about the classic white gi or dobuk, even when I was advanced enough to wear black pants with the white top I didnt.  But then I'm the guy who only uses the dobuk with the school patches and all that for tournaments, in class, try getting me to wear that ... no sir, just the white one.



Judo and BJJ use blue for competitions.  I'm not sure the rules, but it's there to ID competitors.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a black 'Vitamins and Minerals' one from Brazil and a blue one made to the same design by a company we employed to make them for us. I've seen red Gis and a dark pink one worn by Kyra Gracie. We sell white ones as well but blue are very popular.


----------



## Jonathan (Nov 7, 2007)

JWLuiza said:


> Judo and BJJ use blue for competitions. I'm not sure the rules, but it's there to ID competitors.


 
Ah, see, that makes sense- not unlike different color boxing trunks in western boxing.  That's the kind of thing I'd like to know- is there a practical and/or deeper meaning (such as red signifying courage, that kind of thing)?  Or is it just that- a means of separating one competitor from another?


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 7, 2007)

It was that blue and white made it easier to tell who's limbs where who's on TV when Judo first "made it big"

They're training clothes, I really don't see any need to assign special meaning to them.


----------



## Jonathan (Nov 7, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> It was that blue and white made it easier to tell who's limbs where who's on TV when Judo first "made it big"
> 
> They're training clothes, I really don't see any need to assign special meaning to them.


 
Kind of what I thought- I was just curious.  So it's largely practical (differentiating competitors while grappling), and just individual taste, then.  Thanks all!


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 7, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> It was that blue and white made it easier to tell who's limbs where who's on TV when Judo first "made it big"
> 
> They're training clothes, *I really don't see any need to assign special* *meaning to them*.


 
You haven't see Kyra Gracie in her Gi have you? 

http://www.graciekyra.com/


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 8, 2007)

In competition you are usually allowed to wear only solid white, blue or black gi's - no mixing colours for pants/jackets.  I know in Brazil any gi with a different coloured collar was also not allowed in tournaments.

There is no significance to a coloured gi in BJJ that I know of.  We have white belts who wear black gi's and one brown belt who wears a bright pink gi.  I've seen red, green, different shades of pink and mixed gi's during regular training.  Most of the instructors I have trained with don't really care about the gi as long as it is clean and isn't all torn up.

I know in our local tournament, we as organizers, are far more concerned about the 'fit' of the gi and it's condition than it's colour.  We have let people compete in red and pink gi's as long as they met the guidelines.


----------



## Ybot (Nov 13, 2007)

Personal preference is usually the only determining factor as far as color of gi goes for training.  As previously stated, only blue, black, or white are allowed for competition, with no mixing (ex. White jacket w/ black pants).

In competition if one competitor happens to be wearing a white gi, and the other a blue or black one, then neither competitor has to wear the green and yellow belt used to differentiate the competitors.  If both have white, or both have blue, then one competitor wears the green and yellow belt (for scoring reasons).


----------



## Razul eaox (Jan 6, 2008)

Jonathan said:


> Ah, see, that makes sense- not unlike different color boxing trunks in western boxing. That's the kind of thing I'd like to know- is there a practical and/or deeper meaning (such as red signifying courage, that kind of thing)? Or is it just that- a means of separating one competitor from another?


 

In japan samurai used to wear white to signify their willingness to die on the battlefield. White gi signified purity in the old days but now there isnt really a significent meaning


----------



## Shogun (Jan 17, 2008)

The IBJJF allows Blu, black, and white. but any other competiton allows just about any color. Some schools (Royler lineage, Rickson lineage, etc) only allows White gis with a single left lapel patch, and sometimes a back patch. 

check out this site http://www.ibjjf.org/rules.htm
for offical BJJ rules for competitions, and placement of patches


----------

